# East Cape Glide Zuke 30



## Kwarner (Jan 30, 2016)

What prop is everyone running? Wanting to replace the stock aluminum prop on it.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/ec-glide-prop-for-30suzuki.39151/#post-313770

MY findings


----------

